# Best Dressed Dictator



## ultra (May 28, 2006)

Couldn't help but take another look at those Enron cufflinks on https://vanityisfairgame.blogspot.com/ and noticed there is a new post about Robert Mugabe being the world's best dressed dictator. Anyone agree? Disagree?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Paying more attention to a thug's dapper appearance than the victims his bespoke shoes step over is morally reprehensable.


----------



## ultra (May 28, 2006)

Kav said:


> Paying more attention to a thug's dapper appearance than the victims his bespoke shoes step over is morally reprehensable.


You can't tell me people on this forum haven't seen photos of Mugabe and wondered about his clothes.


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, Mugabe's jackets do seem to fit better than most of his colleagues' - and that includes democratically elected statesmen as much as his fellow tyrants.

Unless this beauty contest is limited to living political darlings, may I nominate the late Shah of Persia for best dressed dictator?

dE


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Mussolini*

No contest. Benito Mussolini



















(at center)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wasn't Hitler best dressed,He wore green almost all the time.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard said:


> Wasn't Hitler best dressed,He wore green almost all the time.


I can never get past the silly moustache. Amazing how someone that looked like Charlie Chaplin could be responsible for the deaths of millions of people.


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

There was a Zambia president (Frederick Chiluba)I've heard that the Zambia gov't confiscated his SR suits. They were too many he had to have a storage unit(not a closet) for them.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Without a doubt:


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Beresford said:


> No contest. Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Didn't dress up to go to the gas station, did he?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Xhine23 said:


> There was a Zambia president (Frederick Chiluba)I've heard that the Zambia gov't confiscated his SR suits. They were too many he had to have a storage unit(not a closet) for them.


Kenneth Kaunda, when he was living in Boston, was always exceeding kind and gracious to my children. They loved running into him on our street.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I remember a conference in Africa attended by Prince Charles. Idi Amin Dada came striding up in his Christmas tree uniform. Charles abruptly turned his back on Amin and ignored him.
Every now and then, the royal family do get to speak beyond the confines of position.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

fenway said:


> Didn't dress up to go to the gas station, did he?


He was on the run that day and didn't have time to get dressed up.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

*Augusto Pinochet?*


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Dick Cheney

AD


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tito.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Beresford said:


> I can never get past the silly moustache. Amazing how someone that looked like Charlie Chaplin could be responsible for the deaths of millions of people.


And also his nazi symbol he wore on his suit.


----------



## jyook (Nov 23, 2007)

According to many hardcore Libertarian-types, he was...


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

fenway said:


> Kenneth Kaunda, when he was living in Boston, was always exceeding kind and gracious to my children. They loved running into him on our street.


Did he carry his white handkerchief at that time?
He's famously know for it.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Xhine23 said:


> Did he carry his white handkerchief at that time?
> He's famously know for it.


I don't remember that at all (not that I could say that he didn't). He did have a sort of regal bearing. Living basically on a college campus, you knew that he was (or had been) someone important.

That, and the FBI agents in the car in front of the brownstone.

https://www.bu.edu/aparc/


----------



## Lucky Strike (Feb 23, 2006)

Mobutu:


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

.  


AMVanquish said:


>


Yes indeed, the late* Augusto Pinochet* of Chile: a petty creature with a penchant for British tailors.
























Is that a dictator behind those Foster Grants?










.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan (Aug 8, 2008)

jyook said:


> According to many hardcore Libertarian-types, he was [a dictator]...


Let alone Southern hardcore Libertarian types.

Can't really blame 'em, though.

.

.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

pt4u67 said:


> Without a doubt:


Thats not really fair. Everyone looks fabulous in ermine.


----------



## stylesnob (Feb 25, 2008)

stewartu said:


> Thats not really fair. Everyone looks fabulous in ermine.


Does anyone know how long it would take to get dressed? And I have customers inquiring on pre-tied neckties because they are too lazy to tie their own tie. Can you believe this???


----------



## Truely (Nov 16, 2008)

I stayed in the same room with a young man at a conference one time who wore zip-up ties. They were all pre tied and apparently sown into place, but on the backside there was a just a zipper used to tighten the thing. I have no idea who made the ties, and they always looked perfect, but my god how lazy would you need to be?


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

*Lest we forget the Balkans*

Marshal Tito










Dr. Karadzic


----------

